# °•○● Remember The 6-2-1 Rule (And More) ●○•°



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 4, 2016)

SkyFurCreations here, and I just want to kindly remind everybody to remember the 6-2-1 rule when attending a furry convention, but I have a few other valid points as well.

*This is NOT an epidemic, however, a nice reminder before attending will increase your odds of following the rules, vs. showing up without having consciously thought about it at all.*

● Prep Work - Make sure you wash your fursuit within 30 days (prefably 3 days) *BEFORE *attending the convention, this will guarantee the fursuit will be at its best. Seemingly oderless dust, dirt, bacteria, and moisture can accumulate over months, which once combined with sweat and other things, all the smells come alive! Also, make sure you take a good, long shower before you even attended, and use stick deoderant, regardless of if you use the spray or not... stick deoderant works best to remove bad smells when sweating a lot.

● Between Days - While at the convention, between days, Lysol is your friend. Turn your fursuit insideout and spray a *THIN COAT (1 sweeping pass from at least 1 foot away) *of Lysol on the *INSIDE *of your fursuit, and let it dry. That will kill 99.9% of the bacteria upon contact, which means it will prevent the bacteria on the surface from working its way into the actual fur, foam, stuffing or anything else the fursuit is made of, and that's when you get desperate and start spraying Fabreeze all over yourself (which is oily and deteriorates fur when overused). Simply letting the sweat, germs and bacteria "air out" is *NOT* getting rid of the germs.

● *ALWAYS LET YOUR FURSUIT AIR OUT! *Although airing out your fursuit won't kill bacterea, crumpling the fursuit, folding it tightly or keeping it in tight spaces allows what little moisture is in the suit, to become a literal sesspool for the bacteria, which will stink by the next morning... or even worse, become one of those "sweat activated germs".

● IF you are going to take only 1 shower a day... do so directly before you put on your fursuit, not at the end of the "day".

● I suggest drinking more Gatorade than water, because the more water you drink, the more you will have to tinkle, and if you find yourself not having to "go" as often, it's because you're sweating all the water out, thus dehydrating you even more. Gatorade hydrates you more, with less liquid, therefore (hypothetically) you should sweat less, and have to tinkle less. (By "less" I mean by any margin, even if not noticeable haha)

● If you have sweat THROUGH the suit, you should pretty much know or have at least suspected it. If you feel you might have done so, have your, or another handler check you. If it's confirmed you are moist ANYWHERE on the outside, even places unlikely to be touched by a human, your obligation is to become a partial furry immediately.

● If you can smell you, everyone can smell you... bad smells are microscopic bacteria which ride on air currents, therefore, any material which water can go through, smells WILL go through. Just leave, turn your fursuit inside out, give it a coat of Lysol, take a shower, slither back into your disgustingly damp fursuit, and you'll be back in the game within 30 minutes. (Hopefully your handler brought a hair dryer)

• Sleep at least 6 hours a day
• Eat at least 2 meals a day
• Shower at least 1 time a day

Thank you all for being so kind to read this, and remember, nobody wants to hug a soggy furry!


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 6, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Thank you all for being so kind to read this, and remember, nobody wants to hug a soggy furry!


Words of wisdom.

Great guide too!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 12, 2016)

Really? That's the 6 2 1 rule? Huh. i was thinking of something else. Thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 14, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Really? That's the 6 2 1 rule? Huh. i was thinking of something else. Thanks for the helpful tips!


Haha, I think I know what you were thinking 

And if so, you'll be seeing me again soon!


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 14, 2016)

What, whats the other 6-2-1 rule?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 15, 2016)

@SkyFurCreations 

actually lysol isnt a very good idea for a fursuit. It leaves noxious fumes and shouldnt come in contact with skin.
marycrimmins.com: 5 Most Toxic Household Cleaners
It's actually downright TOXIC for people.

"The MIPA-BORATE chemical is said to cause developmental, endocrine and reproductive effects. Other ingredients such as AMMONIUM HYDROXIDE and ETHANOLAMINE cause harmful respiratory effects, general systemic/organ effects, nervous system effects, irritant to skin, damage to vision, and chronic aquatic toxicity. Plus the PETROLEUM GASES damage DNA and are linked to cancer."

I suggest spraying isoprophyl alcohol on the fursuit and wearing a good deodorant under your arms. isoprophyl alcohol evaporates within minutes and is a good disinfectant. I use 90%.


----------

